# "Artificial Intel, Seadrift Cast & Blast"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

From wade fishing artificiaul to Airboat Redfishing to Cast & Blast duck hunting, it was a great week here at the lodge. Capt. Donnie Heath put guests of Kelly C. on solid Trout and Redfish including a saddleblanket Flounder. Working mud/grass with soft plastics proved to be the ticket in the back lakes. Topwater bite was slower overall. Follow us on *Facebook* and *Instagram*.

*Airboat Redfishing Trips*

Capt. James Cunningham put in a heck of trip with guests of Scott S. working the back lakes on Matagorda Island. The fish were scattered pretty badly and visibility was decent enough to tell that the fish weren't hanging too shallow. Spot fishing mud pockets "blind" ended up being the best bet once locating a bite and resulted in taking full limits. Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

*Duck Hunting *

Gadwall, Teal, Wigeon, Mottled Ducks and the ever present (and always welcome) Northern Shoveler graced the blocks last week. Capt. James Cunningham noted some fast wingshooting on a full range of species with awesome decoying action. *Start planning your trip today, check availability **HERE*.

*5 Star Reviews via Google*​
This from Allison W. "Loved this relaxing and friendly place! The owners were so nice, the guide (James) was patient, knowledgeable and funny, the lodge was perfect for what we needed! Had a great time and would definitely do it again! Two thumbs up!"

From Kelly C: "Where to start. Iâ€™ve taken 2 trips out of Castaway, both wade fishing, both artificial lures only, and both with Capt Donnie Heath. The first time was 3 day trips, with my mom. Each day catching over 30 redfish numerous keepers that were thrown back, along with baby redfish. (Trip 1 was in the summer) Fast forward to trip 2, 1 day trip (in November) with a good friend. My friend, Donnie, and I all stopped count after 20 fish a person. Ranging from baby redfish to over slot, trout of all sizes, and 2 flounder, both keepers. I am a very experienced fisherman and really enjoy my trips here because I am able to fish how I want and know, take my fish off the hook, etc. The guide offers help and keeps the trip fun and lively. Highly recommend. (Canâ€™t speak to the lodging as we drive in for fishing trips) But Iâ€™ve seen the facilities and itâ€™s nice!! Stay on top of the news by joining our *Newsletter.*

Come see us!

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------

